# Celebrations of the West



## cmgreen850 (Jul 7, 2015)

Any recommendations? Something big and powerful. Something that could be, for lack of a better description, the theme song for the 18th or 19th century, if that makes any sense.

Something similar to Andreas Waltendorf's _A Cruce Victoria_ for the Europea Universalis III soundtrack. 
For those of you unfamiliar:


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

As in music that celebrates the greatness of Western Culture? I like it! I'll have to think about it some, but I know there's loads of music that would fit this for me, subjectively.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Tough to say because that music doesn't sound like anything from 18c or 19c. It sounds like what it is: 20c/21c film or video game music. I'm also going to question whether you'd think of it as a celebration of the West if not for the title and context.

Maybe Beethoven's Wellington's Victory. I don't know.


----------



## Proms Fanatic (Nov 23, 2014)

Ode to Joy from Beethoven's 9th Symphony?


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Well, I still haven't thought about it  but a few things came to mind:

any of the great works of the Wiener Klassik;
Tchaikovsky's later symphonies;
Strauss' Metamorphosen;
Schubert's Unvollendete;
Beethoven's Ninth Symphony.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Strauss' Metamorphosen is more of a requiem for the West than a celebration of it.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I nominate Liszt's _Les Preludes._ Well, the brassy parts anyway. If not that, then Copland's _Fanfare for the Common Man_ which is 20th century but may as well be 19th.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Cheers for liking Paradox Interactive games. Did you know Paradox used licensed soundtracks from historical composers in Europa Universalis II, Victoria I and Hearts of Iron I? I actually become obsessed with classic music after listening to those tracks! 

I know music works about celebrating a monarchy and countries from East and West Europe. But as a whole I don't know.

For example this:


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Also If you like Andreas Waldetoft I recommend listening to his Hearts of Iron II, Victoria II and Europa Universalis: Rome music too. They're very epic.










and


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Ein Heldenleben?


----------

